# Bachmann Porter RC questions



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

My questions are mostly related to the Deltang RC system, but I suppose this would apply to most other systems as well.

So far I've determined that for RC control I'd need the following for installing RC into a Bachmann porter locomotive (1:20.3 scale):

Transmitter
Reciever
ESC (Electronic Speed Control)?

And for battery operation I'd also need:

battery(batteries)
charger
either a plug port if the battery stays in the locomotive or connectors so the battery can be charged outside the locomotive
a fuse in case of overload
on/off switch.

So to the first question: Is this all that is needed or are there other necessary parts? I'm not looking for fancy functions, just basic forward, neutral, reverse with speed control and of course the lights.

This will go into a Bachmann 1:20.3 porter. Since it only has 4 wheels, dirty track can be an issue, otherwise I'd install DCC in that particular locomotive. My rule of thumb for large scale is that if it has less than 4 axles, battery power is preferred over any sort of track power.

Second question: What sort of an ESC would be recommended, or do I need one at all?

Third question: Which type of battery would work best for this system? I'm thinking Li-po batteries. Since I have room in the side tanks, I had an idea where by using a DPDT switch, I can have two sets of batteries in the locomotive, so when one runs low I can switch over to the other like an airplane does with fuel.

After checking with the websites of Deltang dealers in the US, I see that there are no Rx65 recievers available that I could find which means I need to order from the UK. So, how much are shipping costs? I know most people here, but it's worth asking.

Fourth Question: I'm assuming that each transmitter will need to be bound to one receiver, at least with the Tx20 and Tx21. That means there is no switching between locomotives on one transmitter?

Fifth Question: Because I am yet undecided on which RC control system to go for, and seeing that the owner of RCS, Mr. Walsham regularly posts here, I was wondering:

For the RCS control system, what are all the basic parts needed to control one locomotive? Again, not looking for fancy options, just the basic forward, stop, reverse with speed control. And, what is the shipping rate from Australia to the US?

***Edit*** found the rcs webpage about what is needed for RC, I'll likely be able to answer my own questions for the RCS system, but I'd still appreciate any advice on the Deltang systems .

Thank you for any information and advice anyone is able to offer.

--James


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello James.

All of the TX hand pieces I make and sell are based on the Deltang TX2 RF module. They are in a larger case than Deltang provide so I use decently sized knobs and push buttons. The longer case also moves the TX antenna away from being shrouded by the hand of the operator. Anecdotal evidence seems to indicate this gives a quite substantial increase in range. A magazine review of the TX-3 is due out soon and the tester achieved 250'. RCS claims 150'.
I have 3 x TX variations available.

I have been using the Deltang Rx65-2 combined 2.4 Ghz RX - 3 amp ESC for 6 months where I need an ultra small 3 amp ESC to fit into small locos such as the Porter. So far so good. They come in various stages of being pre-wired. Some re-programming will be required depending on how you want them to work. I do sell a pre-wired version (# ALPHA-3) that I have also programmed to what I consider to be the normal functions Large Scalers will use. 
One word of caution. The TX-3 cannot be used for programming the Rx65-2 or my ALPHA-3.
I also make more elaborate RX's with 4 x sound triggers available.

Can't help you with batteries. I still use NiCd and in some cases, NiMh.
I have used Li-Ion packs but stay well clear of Li-Po. Others have used them successfully.

You will need an ON-OFF switch and charge jack to be fitted somewhere.
I have a variety of installation kits none of which will be small enough to fit unobtrusively in the Porter. 

Postage from Australia is reasonable for single items. Air postage is free for orders over A$200 via PayPal.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Tony,

Thank you, that was informative. Now when you mean "program" are we talking about changing settings and such or do you mean that you can't link or bind the TX3 to the Rx65 or the Alpha-3?

If you mean changing the settings, I don't think that's a problem because I won't have any extra functions, just lights and the motor.

I already came up with a solution for batteries today, I can get eight 2200 mAh "AA" sized batteries with a charger for about $20 giving 12 volts, which should provide a realistic top speed for the porter.

Now to bring the total order price to above $200 I should get a receiver and ESC for two locomotives instead of just one. So that leaves me with the question, do you have any transmitters that can handle more than one locomotive or is it a one TX for every RX system. Realistically, it will just be me operating, and since both porters are for a small indoor layout, neither can really be run at the same time without having some sort of collision.

If you don't have any throttles which can handle more than one locomotive, would I be able to substitute one of the TX22 throttles from Deltangand use RCS receivers and ESC's? As I'm typing I see you have a TX20 throttle that looks like it was made for more than one locomotive.

Sounds like I'll need to create a Paypal account then start squirreling away funds for the "Hobby budget"

Thanks!

--James


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Will you "ever" ...run 'em both at the same time ....?
Could use same freq...
Just turn off the one not running..

Dirk


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Dirk,

Now that's a thought. I could certainly do it that way. But I see that there are a couple throttles that say "Multi-loco" on the front of them, so I think a TX20 or something similar would do the trick just fine, for only about another $15 US dollars.

And speaking of Currency, if anyone else in the US wants RC control from RCS, now's the time because we have a slight advantage when it comes to exchange rates. It's like having a 7-8% discount. I've put everything into the cart to see what sort of price, looks like it would be $270 US dollars for one TX that seems to be able to control multiple locomotives, 2 RX's and 2 ESC's (I forgot the item numbers). Everything else I can get at local stores.

So for two locomotives, it looks like it costs about $320-50 dollars to install RC, averaging about $160-$175 a locomotive. I'd say that's a pretty good deal. Won't have to worry about track cleaning, or connecting power chords on the traveling layout.

For batteries, I've determined that using "AA" sized, high capacity, rechargeable batteries will be my best option. In a pinch I'll be able to use standard batteries and if I need the locomotive to run for a long time on one set I'll be able to switch to Energizer Lithiums. As long as I have a fuse that prevents the whole unit from drawing too much current from the batteries, I think everything will work.

When installing the electronics, is it wise to put a fuse between the motor and the ESC to prevent overload or is there a circuit protection built into the ESC or the RX?

--James


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

James.
Any of the TX's can bind any of the RX's.
What I meant by programming is changing the settings in the ESC. That requires holding Channel # 2 and Ch# 4 on when switching the system ON. The TX-3 does not have those two channels. The TX-3 is primarily an entry level TX for Live Steam that can run battery R/C as well. It has one extra function for a sound trigger if needed.
You have answered your own question about how many locos you can control from one TX. You can bind any number of RX's to one TX, including the TX-3. You can run them either one at a time or ganged together if they are speed matched.

I do not provide instructions for the bare bones Rx65-2. They are available for download at Deltang R/C. I pre-wire them, set up the programming and provide instructions for the # ALPHA-3.

Yes, it is always a good idea to put a fuse in the battery circuit. I use Polyswitches with the RCS installation kits but not in this case. The RCS Omega series ESC's have built in current limiting but the Deltang ESC's do not.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Tony,

Excellent, I'll start picking and choosing what I'll need then. Basic is good enough for me.

--James


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

James, 

I'm with you! I have a TX7 on order from Tony. I decided I liked the simplicity of his controller with dedicated buttons for sound triggers instead of a numerical keypad. I want to run my trains prototypically instead of trying to program CVPs or remembering which number triggers the bell while rolling down the track. I think having triggers for bell, whistle, a light or two will be plenty for me. I've already installed 2 RX65s on my locomotives, a Bachmann rail truck and a Bachmann davenport. I've only bench tested them but very impressed with how they work and how small they are. 

Patrick


----------

